# Marshall 18 watt Lite clones



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Anyone every built one of these? Which variant would you recommend, and why?
Thanks


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've built the Trinity 18W Plexi. Great instructions. Easy enough build IMO. Great support on the Trinity forum. AND...the amp sounds fantastic!!


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong (my wife usually does), but the Trinity variants aren't really Lite are they? The Lite variants I've seen online seem to have only two preamp tubes and a simple tone control.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, first of all I didn't see the reference to "Lite". My bad. Second - my wife corrects me all the time so I know where you're coming from. lol. As for the Trinity, I guess it wouldn't be considered "Lite". It has 3 x 12AX7's. As you've probably seen on the Trinity site, you have the Normal channel (with just the tone control) and the TMB channel. Sorry if I've taken you off track.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This might fit the bill - http://www.mackamps.com/products-Heatseeker-HS18/


Oops - build thread, ... sorry.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm thinking of doing a scratch build, and would like to get some feedback from someone who's tried them.


----------

